# Please Suggest some good 42- 47 inches 3D TV around 1 lakh.. (±20k)



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys please me some good 42-47" 3D TV.. Im gonna get it till 30 oct.. Please help guys...  
I wanna prefer passive 3D

Prefferences..
1. LG 47LM7600
2. Sony 42HX850
3. SAMSUNG 42 Inches Smart.. (I dont remember the serial no exactly!)
4. Panasonic 46ST50


----------



## ziaul (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
It seems you have already made your choice since you prefer passive 3d. Go for the LG model because it is the only model that uses passive 3d and if you want better picture quality go for Sony, but please bear in mind that it uses active 3d technology.

Ziaul


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Umm... But anyways.. I wanted expert opinion..!


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Hey guys please me some good 42-47" 3D TV.. Im gonna get it till 30 oct.. Please help guys...
> I wanna prefer passive 3D
> 
> Prefferences..
> ...


Go with Sony 42HX850.Its picture quality matches plasma tvs.

You can even look at Philips 46PFL8577/V7 which uses Passive 3D.
LINK
*www.philips.co.in/c/televisions-8000-series/10100/cat/


----------



## ziaul (Oct 26, 2012)

Actually it is 40 inch and not 42 inch for both Sony and Samsung. They don't make 42 inch model.

Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

^^Ops Mistyped thanks for pointing me out.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Minion said:


> Go with Sony 42HX850.Its picture quality matches plasma tvs.
> 
> You can even look at Philips 46PFL8577/V7 which uses Passive 3D.
> LINK
> Philips 8000 series




Definitely gotta look into it.. 
BTW, will my TV be able to upscale my hathway SD content?


----------



## ziaul (Oct 26, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^Ops Mistyped thanks for pointing me out.



No problem my friend. 

Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Definitely gotta look into it..
> BTW, will my TV be able to upscale my hathway SD content?



Philips Pixel perfect is one of the most advanced picture engine in market.Sony too have very good upscaler.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Err.. Well, the guy with a problem is me, here..  :d


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

Take a look at this review though it is not the exact same model but it will give you rough idea about philips tvs.
Philips 46PFL8007 review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar



V2IBH2V said:


> Err.. Well, the guy with a problem is me, here..  :d



What you mean here?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Minion said:


> Take a look at this review though it is not the exact same model but it will give you rough idea about philips tvs.
> Philips 46PFL8007 review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar
> 
> 
> ...




What's its price? And its active 3d...

And, will any of these tv be able to upscale SD signals from my cable set-top box?


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

^^The model I have posted  PFL 8577 uses passive 3D.Both Philips and Sony can upscale SD signal from your set top Box.

While Samsung and Panasonic are not good at upscaling SD Signal.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

So, then I zero-in for HX850, LM7600, Philips... 
Now, out of these 3, 
Philips has better PQ.. Right?


And talking of 3D..
What about the 3D PQ of Sony? Philips? 

And lastly, where  could I get Philips thingy? At what price?


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2012)

^^Both Philips and Sony has better PQ.I will Prefer you to audition both TVs.
In general passive 3D are better they use 3D glasses which are light,you don't need to charge your glasses to enjoy 3D,even You will not experience any flickering problem as in Active 3D.
If I were You i would probably go with Philips which is having Passive 3D and great processing engine.I am posting you the link where you can find philips dealer near by your location.
Select where to buy button in page and enter your location here
Philips 8000 series

This Philips Tv is recently lunched in India So it is better to ask dealer for its price expect it around 1Lakh for 46 inch.

If you get Philips post a short review so that it will be helpful here for forum members.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh okay.. 
So, ive found out a dealer here (philips)

Are you sure that i should make him order it for me?


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2012)

^^Yeah you should surely go for it.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 27, 2012)

Im going to a store here to audition HX850.. Probably 2morrow.. Will give feedback on it..


Edit:-my parents r out of station 2day.. They'll return at night 2morrow.. Day after 2morrow is the fateful day..  :d

U didnt talk of LG, man.. 47LM7600??


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ Take a look at LG 42LM6690 LED 43 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television
link
LG 42LM6690 LED 43 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^ Take a look at LG 42LM6690 LED 43 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television
> link
> LG 42LM6690 LED 43 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com



Ohk.. I read it.. N think it close to 6700 & 7600 in specs.. Now that again widened by choice.. Whats the difference between these three?


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2012)

^^ Frankly speaking i didn't find any difference between above three models.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 27, 2012)

I get u.. So, u say i should get LM6690 
 OR 
HX850
OR
PFL8577..
Any of these, nah?

Now, which of these will support most formats? (Including MKV).
Which one will be more aesthetically pleasing? 
Sound quality preference?
Etc.. 
I am gonna invest a huge amount of money.. So, i want more quality for bucks i give.. Sorry if im pestering you.. 

I get u.. So, u say i should get LM6690 
 OR 
HX850
OR
PFL8577..
Any of these, nah?

Now, which of these will support most formats? (Including MKV).
Which one will be more aesthetically pleasing? 
Sound quality preference?
Etc.. 
I am gonna invest a huge amount of money.. So, i want more quality for bucks i give.. Sorry if im pestering you..


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

If you want more quality for bucks then no doubt take a look at HX850. It beats all other LED sets in every area by a huge margin and can match top end expensive plasmas like ST/GT/VT50 in terms of PQ. 

You can check any review on HX850 on the Internet, they compare it with Plasmas and not other LED sets. It has contrast ratio of more than 5000:1 with deep blacks. LG/Samsung/Panasonic/Philips flagship TVs costing much more also do not match the PQ of HX850. Only Panasonic plasma like VT50 which costs 3 lac + can beat HX850.

Also Hx850 won 2 TV of the year awards so far - What HIFI Magazine TV product of the year 2012 and T3 Television of the year. A clean sweep so far by HX850.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello random..
Nice to see u here..  
Could u plz tell me what offers are for HX850 this festive season?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

You will get 8 GB Sony Pen drive with Men In Blue 3 3D movie and a lucky Draw Coupon (which could win you HX850 TV 55 inch, Sony personal 3D viewer, Sony Tablet S, or Sony Xperia smartphones). Also depending on the dealer you can get 1 Bluray Title free. 

Not much else unfortunately.

There is a new 3D bundle offer where by paying Rs.9990 you will get 3D Bluray player BDPS490 (worth 13k) + 2 x 3D Bluray movies (worth 3k) + 1 3D glasses (worth 3.5k) + HDMI cable (worth 1k). So you get stuff worth 20k at 10k. 

Also read this review of HX850 by  highly respected HomeTheaterMagazine of US. HX850 is the first TV in a long time to get 5/5 score for 2D PQ.

*www.hometheater.com/content/sony-kdl-55hx850-3d-lcd-hdtv


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> I get u.. So, u say i should get LM6690
> OR
> HX850
> OR
> ...



Yes,I understand your situation I understand you are spending such a huge amount and expect best bang for bucks for that reason go audition yourself both Sony HX850 and Philips PFL8577.
Though Sony has got very good reviews over internet but is very costly  it even don't comes with any 3D glasses you need to Buy a pair for around 6k.
Sony HX850 too can't play MKV.
Sony also depends on active 3D glasses for 3D they have their disadvantages as I mentioned above.While Philips is 20k cheaper.
I hearty suggest you go to dealer and audition both Philips and Sony.

and get whatever you likes.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

@randomuser111..
I see.. 40HX850 costs around 85k  or so.. I'll get myself a PS3 with the remaining buck.. Good deal or not.. N is it really 85k??

@Minion... 
Im gonna do that exactly..


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

@minion

Correction 

1. HX850 and every Sony 3D Bravia comes with 2 pairs of 3D glasses in the box. FREE.

2. Yes HX850 can't play mkv directly but there is an easy workaround for it. Just download PS3 muxer and re mux mkv to m2ts and the TV will play it. Takes 1 min for 1 gb file.

3. Active 3D of HX850 is no way inferior to Passive sets and in fact HX850 produces the brightest 3D images of any globally sold TV. 


The Philips is a good TV too but it doesn't have great blacks and overall PQ. Also Philips no longer makes TVs, all new Philips TVs are made by ODM TPV of China. Philips just uses their name on the TV now.


@V2IBH2V

It would be great if you go demo the HX850 at Croma or some outlet where they have TVs of all brands. Because only then you can see for yourself what the buzz surrounding HX850 is all about. Me telling you about HX850 or reading reviews will only give you an idea, but when you see the difference between HX850 and EVERY other LED TV in the market with your own eyes you will truly appreciate the capabilities of the TV.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

@random.. Price for 40"??


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2012)

About 3D glasses I didn't find any info all over internet
3D Glasses for Sony HX850

I know TPV is producing Philips Tvs now for black level and all read this 
Philips 46PFL8007 review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

Minion said:


> About 3D glasses I didn't find any info all over internet
> 3D Glasses for Sony HX850
> 
> I know TPV is producing Philips Tvs now for black level and all read this
> Philips 46PFL8007 review | Plasma and lcd tvs Reviews | TechRadar



@minion.. Is that a high end tv?
 I cant find its price here.. Why?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

@minion 

Why you reading USA sites about Indian model ?

Check Sony India product page. 

KDL-40HX850 : HX850 Series : BRAVIA

Supplied Accessories - 3D Glasses 	TDG-BR250/B x 2


And there is no black level or contrast measurements in the link you gave  me. Check these links with black level and contrast measurements

Philips 55PFL8007T: Full Review
Sony Bravia KDL-40HX853: Full Review

Contrast

Philips 8007 - 2300:1
Sony HX850 - 4390:1

Black level

Philips 8007 -0.09 cd/m2
Sony HX850 - 0.05 cd/m2

Viewing angles as well are better with HX850. 

Not saying the Philips model is bad, it isn't. It's better than mos TVs but HX850 is slightly better than it. And 3D performance is also better in HX850.



@ V2IBH2V

I guess you can get 40HX850 around 88k. Maybe lower depending on dealer


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

Just one question to both of you.. 

What is the difference between PFL8007 & PFL8577?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think they are mostly the same TV except for the 3D technology difference and DDB. Minion should know more I believe. I didn't find any info on the Internet.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,
I can confirm that you get a pair of 3d glasses with Sony HX850, I just purchased it last week. Glasses are very light and not as heavy as the previous generation active 3d glasses. I will say it again, if you want a better TV with good PQ, go for Sony and if you want it for 3d go for LG.

Cheers!
Ziaul


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

@ziaul.. Got ya...

@randomuser and @Minion.. 
I cant find any review of PFL8557 anywhere.. Also..
I believe(not sure) that they are same.. But thier names differ with region..


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> @minion.. Is that a high end tv?
> I cant find its price here.. Why?



This is a 2013 model recently lunched in UK will be available in India in next few months.



V2IBH2V said:


> Just one question to both of you..
> 
> What is the difference between PFL8007 & PFL8577?



Not much difference except PFL8007 uses active 3D tech while PFL8577 uses passive 3D.PFL8007 has 800 PMR while PFL8577 has 480 PMR.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

But then there's no review of PFL8557, out there.. Thats why im not so sure about it..


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

When buying any AV product you have to audition yourself ask yourself these question.
1)How much you are really willing to spend.
2)Will you ever use extra features.
3)Tv should have better PQ(Best Picture Quality for your money) while in a audio product you should look for balanced sound.
4)Keep brand factor aside thoroughly audition it.
5)Never listen to shopkeeper they will try to push costly products.
6)when auditioning a TV tell shopkeeper to change picture mode to cinema,movie in all tvs.
7)Take some youtube trailers and HD videos and run it through USB.

I recently bought a Samsung 32EH4800 though i didn't find any reviews I audition it myself and it is really great value for money TV. Picture is very good and punchy.sound is very good too.



You have mention you will use it  for SD views in previously this is where pixel perfect engine excels.
Sometime Reviews sites give you biased reviews.Believe your eyes and ears only.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep.. I've taken


1. Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 2.. Because it has many dark scenes, which are perfect for black level testing!

2. K'naan: Waving Flag 
Because of its brilliant natural colours!

3. Linkin Park: Iridescent.
For its black, gray and white colours...

4. Linkin Park: New Divide
For its absolute blacks..

5. Some low- res mp4 videos.. 
For upscalability.. 

Wanna suggest more?


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a great list You may try  Avatar,Batman - Dark Knight rises, Star Trek.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

V2IBH2V, when you going to Demo ?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dark knight 4 blcks


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 29, 2012)

@randomuser111..  Soon, buddy.. Just now I broke my dad's spectacles.. So, he'z angry.. 
I'll give feedback as soon as im done auditioning..


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL!!!

alryt


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 31, 2012)

Went to a showroom..  Those d¡psh¡ts were horrible.. No matter what I ask for, they were promoting only Panasonic..!! 
Have to Start all over again.. In another showroom..


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 31, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Hello random..
> Nice to see u here..
> Could u plz tell me what offers are for HX850 this festive season?



I am not that sure about the running offers from Sony but I cam give you update on the offers running on LG.
They are offering free 3D camcorders, Bluray palyer depending on the TV model.
For more updates I am sure LG WRSherlock is there to help you out.
LG Diwali Celebrations 2012
Here is the link for that.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 31, 2012)

@Sam22... Oh thanks a lot, mate... That would help me..

Hey, could u please tell me what blu-ray player do we get free along with 42LM7600?? 
I PMed  Sherlock and Greg.. But they didn't reply for unknown reason.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> @Sam22... Oh thanks a lot, mate... That would help me..
> 
> Hey, could u please tell me what blu-ray player do we get free along with 42LM7600??
> I PMed  Sherlock and Greg.. But they didn't reply for unknown reason.



I guess BP-420


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 31, 2012)

Is BP-420 a good blu ray player?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Is BP-420 a good blu ray player?



Not listed on lg india website but it has gud reviews .


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

Though i am not sure is it the one given with 7600 but it is given with 6410.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I would be very glad if either Greg or Sherlock could help me out..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 1, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Well, I would be very glad if either Greg or Sherlock could help me out..



Did someone call for me?  LG WRman Sherlock here!

There are special promotions for Diwali!  If you get the 47LM7600, you will get a free Bluray player with your purchase.  If you get the 55LM7600, it will come with a free 3D camcorder along with some other goodies!  

If you want more information about other special Diwali offers, check out our website, light a firecracker, then click on Blissful Offers!  LG Diwali Celebrations 2012
Or if you need technical information or anything of the like on the LM7600, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for ur valuable answer, Sherlock..

I was the one who called ur name! 

I wanted to know what model of Blu Ray Player is LG giving free with 42LM7600?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Thanks for ur valuable answer, Sherlock..
> 
> I was the one who called ur name!
> 
> I wanted to know what model of Blu Ray Player is LG giving free with 42LM7600?



You will get the BP420 free with the 42LM7600!  The BP420 can give Smart TV features to your non-smart TV.  If you want, you can purchase a plain ol' 3D Bluray player with none of the fancy features for really cheap since the 42LM7600 is already a Smart TV, then attach the BP420 to a basic TV to give it more functionality.  Or you could just use the free Bluray player with your 42LM7600.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 2, 2012)

Ohk.. So, what features does the BP420 have?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

BP420:

-Full upscaling to 1080p
-MP3, JPG, WMA, MKV, DivX playback
-LG App store access
-External HDD Compatibility
-LAN jack for Internet Connectivity
-LG Remote (using your smartphone as a remote control)

Pretty much it has a lot of the Smart TV features as the LM7600 itself.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh thats a good set of features! 

Well, just for curiosity.. 
Will i be able to upscale a SD video to HD via Blu ray, and then pop it to 3D via TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Oh thats a good set of features!
> 
> Well, just for curiosity..
> Will i be able to upscale a SD video to HD via Blu ray, and then pop it to 3D via TV?



The Bluray player itself is not capable of 2D to 3D conversion because in order to view in 3D, the TV must have the hardware to play the 3D to begin with.  The LM7600 is capable of both upscaling and 2D and 3D conversion, so you won't even need the Bluray player to do that for you.  If you hook up the Bluray player to a basic TV, however, you can upscale, but not convert to 3D.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay.. 

Yesterday I went to Croma with my friend.. There i got to see a 55LM7600.. Those foolish salesmen were refusing to give me a 3D demo! WTF? 
But somehow, I got to see the 3D of LM64** in action... 
Mind Blowing! :O


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 7, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay..
> 
> Yesterday I went to Croma with my friend.. There i got to see a 55LM7600.. Those foolish salesmen were refusing to give me a 3D demo! WTF?
> But somehow, I got to see the 3D of LM64** in action...
> Mind Blowing! :O



Injustice!  Was there a reason why?  But more importantly, what are you thoughts on the 3D quality of the LM6400/LM6410?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 7, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Injustice!  Was there a reason why?  But more importantly, what are you thoughts on the 3D quality of the LM6400/LM6410?
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




The 3D experience was just breathtaking! Man! I'm in Love with that thingy..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 8, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> The 3D experience was just breathtaking! Man! I'm in Love with that thingy..



I am glad you enjoyed it!  I'm not sure what kind of games you enjoy, but imagine playing first person shooters with the LM7600.  THAT is a breathtaking experience.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 8, 2012)

Owwwhhh.. Now you got me captivated be saying that..
I cant wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok.. So I bought LM6410.. ! 

Hey guys plz help me with calibration settings...


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

Congo on your new purchase.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 13, 2012)

Minion said:


> Congo on your new purchase.




Thanx, dude..! ^-^


----------

